# Hi , from Northeast PA



## SubwayRocket (Feb 8, 2017)

Hello all , i'm up in Northeast PA. I'm just getting into keeping bees . Have had an interest in it for many years, decided to give it a go this year . I am right down the road from Mann Lake in Wilkes Barre, PA . 
Over the past few months i've read alot and have been absorbing info from many vids by Michael Bush, Les Crowder and Mike Palmer. I bought one complete Langstroth hive with a few deeps and supers for it . 
It came with plastic frames but I bought empty frames. I've cut up enough wedges to use on them . So far I've also built one Top Bar hive that is 54" long , I ripped bunch of 19" wedged top bars and a 
few extra follower boards to keep it small in the beginning . Also built some swarm boxes that are a just a taller version of the D Coates 5 frame box, the volume came to 1975 cubic inches or 32 liters . 
(I like woodworking)
I have acres of Japanese Knotweed grows behind me, alot of flowering elderberry , but not sure what else is local forage ...so much to learn ! 
Looking forward to spring !


----------



## Jim Hancock (Dec 30, 2016)

Welcome, neighbor!


----------



## AmericasBeekeeper (Jan 24, 2010)

Welcome!


----------



## johnbeejohn (Jun 30, 2013)

Welcome


----------



## BradParadise (Feb 3, 2017)

Welcome to Beesource! Plenty to learn here.


----------



## I'llbeedan (Mar 31, 2013)

Welcome. from as far North West Pa. as you can get. but not too far from North East Pa. The town that is. LOL


----------



## SubwayRocket (Feb 8, 2017)

I'llbeedan said:


> Welcome. from as far North West Pa. as you can get. but not too far from North East Pa. The town that is. LOL


Yep , you're definitely in the snow belt there ! I have a cabin north of here, just over the NY border . There is a definite line you cross as you get within 30 miles of the PA/NY border. Snow is always twice as deep and it's always about 10 degrees colder .


----------



## GaryG74 (Apr 9, 2014)

Welcome to Bee Source and good luck with your bees.


----------

